# fictional character admiration



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

The question is which video game character(s) do you admire? (using admire here to not sound like such a loser for liking someone from a video game:um).

For me it would have to be vanille from final fantasy because she's so enthusiastic, innocent and seems to live in a world of her own.

Ok i'll be more confident in the edit. What I ment was a character your *attracted* to. I don't mean in a freaky obsessed way just "hey she's/he's cute".


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I admire Vivi from final fantasy 9. I can relate to him because he is a really good friend, he's lost in the world, and looking for a meaning to his life.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I like Garrus from Mass Effect, he's such a boss!


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

My admiration goes to Count Bleck of super paper Mario. He's just such a raw sincere character who has more substance in one fang than the rest of the cast of Nintendo has combined


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ezio Auditore from Assassins Creed.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Thrall from World of Warcraft.

'Nough said. And I'm not even a Hordie. It seems a lot of people both Alliance and Horde respect Thrall.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Goku for his mercy yet being so strong.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Can this be any fictional character from any medium?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Princess Zelda all the way haha


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Uncle Fester from Fester's Quest.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Mother Brain.

Okay, for reals: Elena from Uncharted is cute. I think it's mostly the voice acting.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll answer both forms of the question (admiration and attractiveness).Its hard to pick a character that I admire because many characters have "choose your own path" in-game and a lot them are powerful heroes. Same thing with attractiveness ... I'll be a bit lazy and pick the two characters from Half-Life. Gordon Freeman is awesome, seems smart, and brave. Alyx was made pretty hot, smart, and brave. Neither one of them have special powers and they seem to be everyday people trying to survive.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Raziel from legacy of kain because he tries to do the right thing even when hes on a bad path righteous is the word to describe him i have him as my avatar


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

John The Great said:


> Can this be any fictional character from any medium?


Sure why not, this is only 4 fun


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess I'll go with the Final Fantasy theme for a little bit. 

I admire Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII. I just love how determined and tough she is. I've always had a thing for women are are strong and know exactly what they want. She's seems to be the most level headed of everyone in the game.

Another Final Fantasy favourite is Ashe from Final Fantasy XII. I love her for the same reasons I love Lightning.

I think my most favourite Final Fantasy character is, believe it or not, Zack from Crisis Core. To me, he's the most developed and likeable of all the Final Fantasy protagonists. I just love how he grows as a character in that game. 

Jill Valentine from the Resident Evil games is another favourite of mine. I also love Celes from FFVI and my favourite Final Fantasy girl from FFIV, Rydia.

I can't think of anyone else at the moment. I'll certainly


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> Sure why not, this is only 4 fun


Well in that case... 

A combination of Hopey and Maggie from the comic _Love & Rockets_. I come bearing pics!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Travis Touchdown from No More Heroes,
Ethan from Heavy Rain,
Max from Max Payne (comic book cutscenes especially),
Lance Vance,
Zeke from Infamous.
General behavior of the characters in Zeno Clash (simple minded).


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

When i was younger i quite liked Squall and Tidus ... 
Rikku's cute as well!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth from Final Fantasy.
Victor Delacroix from Chaos Legion.
Naoto Shirogane from Persona 4~


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, if comics count too...then the guy in my avatar. He's quite a man.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to admit Rikku from ff is pretty cute. Ooh and Fleurette from dragon quest swords. 

I admire a lot of videogame characters, though mostly from an artsy-nerd point of view. As in I simply find their character design or personality as interesting, rather than finding them attractive.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

From the Uncharted series:
I admire Sully's personality for an old guy.
Eddy Raja was a cutie from Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.
Salim was a cutie from Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception.
(creepy, I know :sus)


----------



## LetFelicityFly (Jan 6, 2013)

From games I've been playing recently, Hope from Final Fantasy XIII. I could really relate to and understand a lot of the things he was feeling and went through. Also from Final Fantasy XIII, Lightning; she is such a strong woman and I admire many of her qualities.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Sephiroth and Yuna from Final Fantasy :mushy


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Wein Cruz from Growlanser II: The Sense of Justice!!

Not only is he incredibly sexy but his voice actor makes me want to do perverse things to him. He's also your typical good guy who stands for justice (go figure from the games title) and is always true to himself and his friends. How dreamy. *sigh*


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Isaac clarke... he appeals to my engineering side....


----------

